# Any recommendations for a saltwater floating line?



## catpepper (Oct 1, 2020)

Not too worried about the price but if a cheaper one is out there that ticks most of boxes for salt water fly?. Thank you.


----------



## lsucole (May 7, 2009)

Floating ? Sinking ? How often you use it is a huge factor in choosing a fly line IMHO. If just a few times a year , then I don't think a higher priced " specialty line " is that important. That being said , I do suggest that the bigger names do make a higher quality , longer lasting line and that shows itself in the quality of the loops and the floating ability as the lines get more worn. I have tried a couple of the cheaper ( Chinese I am sure ) lines from Maxcatch and Piscifun and they have cast well but are on lightly used freshwater rods. I would stick with Orvis , Rio, Scientific Anglers, etc. if possible .


----------



## jonasmagn (Mar 3, 2009)

The fly line is the most important item of our tackle. I always try to find the best fly line I can get for my fishing. The American lines, Rio and SA (Orvis now owns SA), are by far the best lines I have come across. You will not go wrong with those. I agree wholeheartedly with Isucole.


----------



## Arky Guy (Jul 12, 2011)

It really depends on your rod and what you are casting. The Cortland Guide series is a great do it all American made line too.


----------



## catpepper (Oct 1, 2020)

Thanks everyone for the recommendations. Will check out Scientific Anglers.


----------

